# Noisy A/C compressor?



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

I've seen threads before about a/c problems and some of the new '06s not blowing as cold as they should, but has anyone noticed their a/c compressor is especially noisy sometimes?? I'll notice it occasionally when I come to a stop at a light after some driving, and there is my nice growly idle, and then here is this ugly loud ticking coming from the a/c (sure its the a/c because it quits when I turn it off). I've been thinking about taking a ride over to the dealer and having them replace it. Thoughts?


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

3 comp in 6k mi no better LOL


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

mine has been rattling too... i posted a thread about i and everyone said theirs was noisey too... so i kind of didn't worry about it... blows cold so i'm guess i'm cool...


----------



## kevinakaq (Oct 3, 2006)

same problem...notice it particulary right after i start car and it is idling. not happy about it as it sounds pretty bad to my ears


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Normal OC - especially the growl on startup. Mine is getting better at 4K miles than it was when new.


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

kevinakaq said:


> same problem...notice it particulary right after i start car and it is idling. not happy about it as it sounds pretty bad to my ears


exactly....cuz sometimes it isn't so loud, and now that you mention it, seems to be loudest when A/C is on just after starting up. I really don't like it though, I wind up turning the a/c off and fogging up the windows just so I don't have to hear it.


----------

